# best lead acid battery?



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

From my internet browsing experience (take that for what its worth) I have come to the Trojan T1275. They are 150Ah and weigh around 82lbs. I have heard of pricing being as low as $150 each (U.S. $) but don't know where.

These are 12v batteries and will not have the cycle count as the 6volts out there. But what I have found, a similar 6v array will weigh about 400lbs more.

Just my .02 on what research I have done. It may change tomorrow.

Brian


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

looks about right for what i need. 6v packs are too heavy for the car i have in mind. do the 6v batts offer more cycles than the 12v?


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

the exide orbital may be a good choice also:
http://www.exide.com/products/automotive/exide_select_orbital_XCD.html


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

BHall said:


> From my internet browsing experience (take that for what its worth) I have come to the Trojan T1275. They are 150Ah and weigh around 82lbs. I have heard of pricing being as low as $150 each (U.S. $) but don't know where.
> 
> These are 12v batteries and will not have the cycle count as the 6volts out there. But what I have found, a similar 6v array will weigh about 400lbs more.
> 
> ...


 
I actually read somewhere that the T1275 did have the cycle life of the 6V (650 or so cycles) and thats what makes them such great batteries. Right now, the T1275 is my choice because of the low price and high Ah along with the high cycle life. Now I just have to find where I got that info. (Its the same as the J150 I believe)


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi All;
The Trojan J-150 weighs about 2 more pounds, I don't know if that means it is sturdier, or if it has more Lead, Otherwise the Trojan 1275 and the Trojan J-150 seem to be the same amp/hours and so forth...  
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

The Exide Orbitals are observed to be the choice for the drag/perfomance EV's but they only have 50Ah capacity. Exide shows a direct short current rating.......impressive.

Does any body know if Exide makes an Orbital or something else with the performance/current capability that has around 150Ah (12v)?

Brian


----------



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

Since batteries are improving and getting less expensive and are crucial I would wait until the last moment to make a decision.

That said I would keep an eye on the Firefly Oasis (due to be on the market in late 2008). If they are just 70% as good as they are supposed to be they should be an excellent choice. Calcars (who signed an NDA with Firefly) had a chart that showed Firefly having similar energy density to NiMh and very good cycle life and projected cost per EV mile.

Here are a few numbers from their chart (I don't know how to post the chart):
lbs per kWh
PbA (current) 138 lbs per kWh
NiMH worst 40 lbs per kWh 
NiMH best 40 lbs per kWh
Li-ion worst 40 lbs per kWh 
Li-ion best 24 lbs per kWh
Toshiba Li-ion 44 lbs per kWh 
Firefly worst 61 lbs per kWh
Firefly best 49 lbs per kWh

Cost usablekWh
PbA (current) $380
NiMH worst $1,200
NiMH best $800
Li-ion worst $1,200
Li-ion best $800
Firefly worst $350
Firefly best $250

Cycle life
PbA (current) 400
NiMH worst 2000
NiMH best 4000
Li-ion worst 1000
Li-ion best 4000
Firefly worst 1000
Firefly best 4000

Cents EV-mi
PbA (current) 20.0
NiMH worst 12.6
NiMH best 4.2
Li-ion worst 25.2
Li-ion best 4.2 
Firefly worst 7.4
Firefly best 1.3

Check the cost per usable kWh, the cycle life and projected cost per EV mile!

Notes: 
1. These figures (including "current" for PbA are a couple of years old).
2. I added the Toshiba Li-Ion based on published figures.
3. Firefly 3D2 (squared is supposed to weigh 35% less per kWh). The Oasis will not be 3D2.

Best Wishes, 

Mitch


----------



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

The Firefly Oasis looks very very promising and it is targeted to be out, hopefully, when I am ready to purchase some batteries. Anybody else heard anything about them? 

Brian


----------



## Xanerrix (Sep 25, 2007)

they are not planning for the batteries to be available to enthusiasts before a couple of years.
They are concentrating on they're larger clients like the military and automotive companies.

Thank you
Andre


----------



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

Xanerrix said:


> they are not planning for the batteries to be available to enthusiasts before a couple of years.
> They are concentrating on they're larger clients like the military and automotive companies.
> 
> Thank you
> Andre


Hi Andre,

http://www.fireflyenergy.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=271&Itemid=82


> Battery to ensure a comfortable refuge for highway truckers seeking long runtime powering of sleeper cab accessories
> 
> Peoria, IL - October 29, 2007 - Firefly Energy Inc., the Peoria, Illinois-based leader in developing next generation carbon and graphite foam batteries for commercial and military markets, announced today that the first pre-production versions of its BCI Group 31 truck battery - to be marketed under the new name "Oasis" - will be available for review and testing during the first quarter of 2008.


http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9807447-7.html


> Firefly's Oasis batteries are designed for long-haul trucks. Truckers typically run their diesel rigs all night, mostly to keep the air conditioning or heating going in their sleeping units, not to mention the TV. Next year, California will impose regulations that only allow truckers to run their rigs in idle for five minutes every hour. The new regulations are designed to cut down on diesel fumes and greenhouse gases. That leaves truckers the option of broiling (or freezing) or waking up every hour.
> 
> Firefly's batteries are designed to provide enough power to run the electronics in the sleeping cabin the entire night without depleting the batteries.
> 
> The company will come out with samples of so-called Group 31 batteries for long-haul trucks in the first quarter of next year and begin full production in the fourth quarter of 2008. Negotiations with large customers are already under way, according to Firefly executives.


What leads you to believe that they are only going to sell batteries targeted at long haul truckers to "the military and automotive companies" and not individual truckers?

That would eliminate most of the market they are targeting.



Brian said:


> The Firefly Oasis looks very very promising and it is targeted to be out, hopefully, when I am ready to purchase some batteries. Anybody else heard anything about them?


Brian, use Google.

Best Wishes ,

Mitch


----------



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

A little more Firefly info here:
http://www.autobloggreen.com/2008/0...up-31-batteries-getting-some-ev-fans-excited/

Mitch


----------

